# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Accs refus Ftp

## selmaK

Bonjour, 
j'ai cr un ftp avec IIS, j'ai cre un dossier virtuel. Ja peux accder aux fichiers de ce dossier  travers Ftp mais je n'arrive  coller un nouveau fichier dedans. Il m'affiche l'erreur: 550: Accs refus
 je voudrais savoir comment configurer Ftp pour qu'il accepte l'criture. J'ai pourtant attribu les privilges de lecture et d'criture mais a donne rien.
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## cubitus91

bonsoir,
Tu te connecte avec quel utilisateur sur ton FTP. 
Car il faut que tu lui donne des droits d'criture dans le rpertoire pour que tu puisse crer un fichier ou autres... 
Tu vas dans la console MMC de IIS => FTP=> ton site FTP => clic droit sur ton site FTP => Scurit... 
Et tu lui affecte les droits.
Cdt

----------


## selmaK

Salut,
Pour l'utilisateur, j'ai ouvert une session Anynome, mais j'ai pas le privilge d'criture. J'ai pourtant attribu ce privilge  mon site ftp (clic droit-proprits-comptes scurit) mais a donne rien.
J'ai essay de crer un nouveau compte pour Ftp mais quand j'essai d'accder au site ftp  partir du navigateur, il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe.
Quel est le problme. Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
Tu as ajout la possibilit d'ecriture dans proprits => rpertoire de base. 

Cdt

----------


## selmaK

Salut,
Finalement j'ai rinstall IIS. J'ai donn au rpertoire de base les privilges de lecture Ecriture. Ca marche. Merci cubitus91 pour ton aide. ::D:

----------

